
A primer for fundraising on Angel List - ahall
http://thehalltruth.co/post/50580698481/a-primer-for-fundraising-on-angel-list
======
tzm
Thanks for posting this. I'm glad to see you talk about the nuts and bolts of
fund raising in such an open way. This is great. I'm impressed by your
management skills as well, which is no doubt an indicator of your success.

------
beat
Thanks for posting this! As a pre-beta startup, AL looks like an interesting
way to generate funding, but using it effectively is a bit baffling.

C'est la vie. My big concern now is getting customers, not funding.

------
wellboy
Great article, though this strategy (as well as AL) is not of much use for
first-time & pre-traction entrepreneurs.

~~~
ahall
Of course it is. I know tons of first-timers who've used AL effectively.

~~~
alloftheabove
You mention getting intros from your network. A first-timer is probably less
likely to have people in their network who could introduce them to a VC,
although they may have a large network. Accelerators like Y Combinator seem to
solve this problem, but what about those outside of the accelerators?

